# First couple fish on the 2wt



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Made it up to Mississippi for a couple days and did some fishing. Caught 6 or so bream on a popping bug and then switched over to a clouser and caught 10 or so bass. Bunch of fun on that light rod


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Way to get it done. Small fish are fun too. Just have to size the gear to the specie.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats a craft Im interested in learning honestly I dont know how I've gone this long and still haven't picked it up 

Looks fun


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thats a craft Im interested in learning honestly I dont know how I've gone this long and still haven't picked it up
> 
> Looks fun


No man! No! We don't need you making us feel bad about our fly fishing skills too! Fly fishing sucks, don't try it


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thats a craft Im interested in learning honestly I dont know how I've gone this long and still haven't picked it up
> 
> Looks fun


I'm still not what I would consider good by any stretch but the basics are pretty easy to pick up and I for sure wouldn't mind seeing more fly fishing reports.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go...nice fish and fun on a skinny rod!!! Fixed your pics fer ya too! Congrats on a good day!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Jason and ya it was a blast. Fished Sunday before I had to head back and I caught 5 and my friend caught 4 in an hour or so all on clousers. Got a couple of freshwater spots here I can't wait to try once the water goes down. Any of y'all catch bass on popping bugs? Had a blow up I know was a bass but didn't manage to hook any on it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bass like bugs. Caught several bugging for bream this summer, always a nice surprise.


----------

